# Battery preferences



## popov_plow (Jan 28, 2006)

Some lowlife bum stole the battery outta my plow rig, I need to buy a replacement. Whats known as a reliable brand these days? I need a strong dual terminal for $100 give or take. 

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Dragonscapes (Nov 20, 2006)

Globals or Interstate work fine for me I've been told the same thing by everyone who sells batteries it's not the rating on the battery it's the weight of the battery that's important heavier is better and the brand really shouldn't matter to much since reputable companies will put some kind of warranty on a new battery.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had great luck with one of the 3 year free replacement batteries from AutoZone 900cca. The last one lasted 4 years in my plow truck with lot's of punishment! Running a 100 amp alternator. Measure your battery tray and buy the biggest one that fits.


----------



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

im runnin 2 diehard suv batterys (they say have more shock absorption/resistance)900 amp cca per battery with no problems


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

I just run the Wal Mart ones with 3 year free replacement. Seems like after about 2 1/2 years it might be time for it to take a dump.!  We run Interstate batteries at work, but I'm not real impressed with them. Warrenty doesn't seem as good, and they don't seem to last all that long either.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They quit useing InterState at the ambulance company. They seemed to die quicker then other brands we have used. They went back to MotorCraft OEM's


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Diehards used to be good. How about now a days?? I did have a interstate go bad once. Maybe the AutoZone will be good.

Chris


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The guys at AutoZone told me the company that makes Diehards makes their batteries. But they are cheaper, same quality.


----------



## slclawn (Sep 6, 2006)

I run optima red top they charge 3 times faster than any other battery out there. Only bad thing is they are $$$$$$$


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Optima's* are nice but I don't think they hold up to the deep discharge / charge cycle we put them through. Vers the cost of them. The 4X4 magazines love them for way off the road use. Maybe they do have a point though. The few times they save your butt is worth the added cost and shorter life. Not many people comment on them here.


----------



## slclawn (Sep 6, 2006)

I have run the same two red tops for 5 years now with no problems yet but and have also taken one of them out and put it in the boat used with the trolling motor worked real well but that just my experience with them. wesport


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

At work we used to use Napa brand and now we use some from Northern Battery. I gave up on Auto Zone crap along time ago , I wouldn't use there stuff if they paid me, well maybe. Auto Zone stuff didn't last and they gave me hassels with warranties. Maybe they've changed. I am a mechanic at work and I see alot of junk ones from the zone and walmart. Though I have one from walmart in my plow truck now, but only because it was free. Maybe I'm just bitter at Auto Zone? I think I hold a record at one store for the farthest anyone has hurled a starter out into the parking lot.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

I just replaced a NAPA Nascar Select in my truck that gave me 7 years of totally trouble-free service.

I ended up buying an Interstate Mega-Tron Plus MTP-24F which was the top-rated battery for my truck's group size in the battery test results published in the October Consumer Reports. Cost a Franklin.

According to CS, the battery ratings don't necessarily match actual performance--check out their article for more details. They use a bunch of different test parameters to determine battery performance.

Interestingly, according to CS vitually all vehicle batteries are made by one of 3 manufacturers--Exide was one, I think Delco was another, maybe Interstate was the third (don't quote me on that).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anybody ever use Odyssey?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

i second the walmart idea, all for screwing the big crap hole...

after about 2 years whne they start going i drain the acid and fill them with water...

they need to test them at customer service to determine if its ok to return, so its gotta be a dead or crappy battery.....

just sucks cause you need to hold onto the reciept for a long while


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*If you can find them I've...*

In the past I had really good luck with DEKA batteries(Manu in PA).I had them in my big stuff and my Honda accord and never had a problem.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I would have to second Oshkosh on the Deka battieries, we used them at the construction company I used to work at, good stuff. Can't get um up here in my neck of the woods though.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

tsmith quote:

"Maybe I'm just bitter at Auto Zone? I think I hold a record at one store for the farthest anyone has hurled a starter out into the parking lot."


haha those jerks, i got so mad once i got a starter with the unlimited warrenty for my '85 and after 3 seasons the starter wouldnt engage, i brought it back and the girl argues with me that its not the starter i bought, i wanted to smash her face so bad with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!....told her it was my plow truck and i dont use it often or wash the salt off and that was what the rust was from....ended up going across town and returning it at the other store...

....she'll pay for the gas i burned wasting my time one day....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Hate to hear all the trouble some of you guy's seem to have with your local Autozone's.My local one's top notch.They'll go out of there way to make me a happy customer. Might be because I PLOW THERE LOT though.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

"Might be because I PLOW THERE LOT though." B&B they are lucky they never asked me to plow thier lot, I would be very tempted to plow the lot and pile all the snow in front of thier doors. :angry: I had a lot of problems with all sorts of parts and quite a few of the people.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I agree tsmith that alot of their parts are junk! I don't buy much of their "hard parts" like rotors and starters and that sort of stuff,I just buy things like oil and filters,cleaning products and the like. I do get along with most of the employees though as I know alot of them from other parts stores that they worked at (small town).


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

I feel that a top notch battery carried by many stores in your particular area would be the way to go because ant battery can fail. If you have to wait for a replacement it defeats the purpose.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I second that on buying parts at Auto Zone. They have cheap prices because a lot of the parts are cheaper off brands. I have found that the Mom & Pop's have almost the same prices. They also can get stuff a lot faster. Auto Zone has to get it out of a distribution center I have been told. " We can have it Tuesday" Well today's Wednesday! Plus you go in and ask for 3/8 's X 3" studs and they look confused already.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

optima hand down


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

red or yellow tops are the way to go, those battery's are awsome ran one in my demo derby car and it sood up to start after start and lots of vibrations


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*Battery*

I Have Very Good Luck With Interstate Or Deka Carquest Are Deka Also(for The Cost). The Best Battery But They Are Costly, Trojan By Far.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Consumers Reports magazine rates the Autozone Duralast as the top rated one available for money and endurance. They said the Optima is a fine battery but under heavy use over a long period discharges faster then the same rated Duralast one.

They also said to get the biggest, heaviest battery you can find that will fit because the heavier it is the more lead cells it has and that is your real source of lasting power not initial amp ratings.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like I said in another thread the AutoZone Battery was a very good battery. I got 4 years on a 3 year free replacement one. I punished it and it came back for more.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*batteries*

I run Optima batteries and love em. they are a dry cell and never had one freeze up. you can also lay em sideways or upside down and use them. they run about $80-100 in my area, but are well worth it. Or you could get a semi type battery.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

aus316;333980 said:


> im runnin 2 diehard suv batterys (they say have more shock absorption/resistance)900 amp cca per battery with no problems


Same here. Can't go wrong with a Diehard.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

REAPER;352837 said:


> Consumers Reports magazine rates the Autozone Duralast as the top rated one available for money and endurance. They said the Optima is a fine battery but under heavy use over a long period discharges faster then the same rated Duralast one.
> 
> They also said to get the biggest, heaviest battery you can find that will fit because the heavier it is the more lead cells it has and that is your real source of lasting power not initial amp ratings.


that's unbelievable! I thought all the cheapo parts store batteries were recycled junk! Most of the Duralast parts line is junk remanufactured in Mexico. Back in the day I used to buy whatever was cheapest and had nothing but trouble with discount auto parts stores and Walmart batteries. I finally got fed up and started buying Diehard. Someone convinced me to switch to AC Delco a while back, got a year out of it. Now I'm back to always running the two biggest Diehards I can fit and still be able to close the hood.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Is there only something like 4 or so manufactures of batteries in the US, with everything being re-branded?

Sure would be nice to see a chart as to who is who.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Still love my Optima. You can even decrease wear on them by adding more than one. Being sealed they can be mounted anywhere at any angle. You can put it on its side under the seat if you want! As far as long term I had one Optima red top I used in 3 different cars over 5 years. I never charged it and never had to jump start or push start any of the cars. Then again I didn't have a plow or anything, just a big a$$ stereo system.


----------

